# ثورة



## إسكندراني

وجدت نقاشاً مثيراً على الأحداث في سوريا وأريد بدقة تعريف «الثورة»؟ هل الكلمة مفتوحة أم لها تعريف محدّد؟ ما يُفرّقها عن «الانتفاضة» أو «الحرب الأهلية» أو «التمرد»؟​


----------



## the_diana

"التمرد" كلمة عامة تحتضن باقي المفردات التي جاءت في سياق حديثك وتمتد إلى ميادين هي ليست حكراً على السياسة.
"الحرب الأهلية" هي صراع يدور بين فئتين أو أكثر من شعب ينتمي إلى دولة واحدة وذلك لأسباب أو مصالح سياسية.
"الانتفاضة" كلمة استخدمت لأول مرة لوصف الثورة الشعبية الفلسطينية عن بيان صدر عام 1987 وأعتقد أنه لم يتم استخدامها إلا لوصف ثورة الشعب الفلسطيني والمظاهرات العارمة فيها.
أما "ثورة"، فوفقاً لـ"ويكيبيديا"، فهي التغيير الكامل من دستور لآخر أو التعديل على دستور موجود والخروج عن الوضع الراهن وتغييره - سواء إلى وضع أفضل أو اسوأ - باندفاع يحركه عدم الرضا، التطلع إلى الأفضل أو حتى الغضب
تستخدم كلمة "ثورة" مرادفة لكلمة "انتفاضة" لكنها متداولة بشكل أكبر وعلى نطاق واسع حول العالم للتعبير عن غضب الشعب إزاء وضعه الراهن.


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرًا للرد


----------

